# need help to hook up JBL car amplifier using SMPS at home



## iWOOFER (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi,
I have jbl cs 1215 woofer and jbl gt x424 amplifier,and a 450 watt SMPS also. 
i want to use them with my pc,(7.1 out)
i do i hook them up?
plzz guys help me...


thanks advance


----------



## Sarath (Apr 29, 2012)

Can you take a pic of the back panel of the amplifier or just post a pic from somewhere online. 

Also mention connections on your PC - mobo back panel


----------



## iWOOFER (Apr 30, 2012)

amplifier pics link:
Cardecor: JBL GTX 424 Two Channel Car Amplifier

amplifier manual link:
www.jbl.com/resources/Brands/jbl/Pr...ocuments/en-US/OwnersManual/GT_X424_OM_EN.pdf


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 30, 2012)

iWOOFER said:


> Hi,
> I have jbl cs 1215 woofer and jbl gt x424 amplifier,and a 450 watt SMPS also.
> i want to use them with my pc,(7.1 out)
> i do i hook them up?
> ...



First off, jbl gt x424 can power 2*45W @4ohms.. When bridged, it can deliver ~1*135W..
Now your sub has RMS of 275W, so connecting jbl cs 1215 to jbl gt x424 will over heat the amp & may damage amp/sub.. So not advisable...


----------



## iWOOFER (May 3, 2012)

what to do then? suggest me some good woofer for my amplifier,that can be bought in kolkata,or from online.
my budget is 5k.
and is there any good powered subwoofer for home use(within 10k)?


----------



## MegaMind (May 3, 2012)

iWOOFER said:


> what to do then? suggest me some good woofer for my amplifier,that can be bought in kolkata,or from online.
> my budget is 5k.
> and is there any good powered subwoofer for home use(within 10k)?



Stick to the Sub, change the amp.. Sub is good enough..

From your first post, i'm guessing u'll add speakers later.. 
So why not get a decent 4-channel amp & use it as 2.1 by bridging 2 terminals??

10K is not enough for a decent active sub...

Can u explain your plan so that we can discuss accordingly...


----------



## iWOOFER (May 3, 2012)

acctually I already have a 5.1,creative T6100.
but its sub doesnt produces tight and heart thumping bass.
so I need a extra sub.
for that I planed to do so.
if u plz name some decent amplifier for my sub,that will b great!! I dont know enuf about them.....
another thing,how is plate amplifier for my sub ?


----------

